# Auf Hecht nur Stahl oder mit Fluorocarbon?



## Guinst (9. Februar 2018)

N'abend!
Der Titel ist irreführend, bringt aber bestimmt mehr Leser. 
Ich habe das letzte mal vor 20 Jahren gezielt auf Hecht gesponnen. Damals war es einfach. Monofile Schnur mit Stahlforvach und fertig. 
Geht das auch mit Geflecht? Also einfach geflochtene Hauptschnur, 60-70cm Stahl davor und fertig? Oder baut ihr da noch ein Stück Fluo zwischen Stahl und Hauptschnur wegen der Sichtigkeit und (sicherlich nur minimalen) Dehnung?


----------



## rippi (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Hecht nur Stahl oder mit Fluorocarbon?*

Ja...............................


----------



## Poody (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Hecht nur Stahl oder mit Fluorocarbon?*

Meiner Meinung nach kannst du das Stahlvorfach direkt an die Geflochtene anhängen/-knoten. Ich habe auch schon beide Varianten (mit vorgeschalteten Fluo und ohne) ausprobiert und in verschiedenen Gewässern mit unterschiedlicher Trübung vergleichbar gefangen - zumindest Hechte. 
 Tendenziell würde ich aber in klaren Gewässern etwas Fluo mit ins Spiel bringen, um die Scheuchwirkung zu minimieren! Barsche und Zander sind meiner Erfahrung nach da etwas sensibler als Hechte. #6


----------



## bombe20 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Hecht nur Stahl oder mit Fluorocarbon?*



rippi schrieb:


> Ja...............................


ich dachte schon, heiko maas ist zum probearbeiten in der anglerboardzentrale.

@guinst
dazu gibt es unterschiedliche meinungen. einige bauen noch ein paar meter mono oder fc als puffer zwischen geflochtener hauptschnur und stahlvorfach.
ich tendiere zur einfacheren variante: hauptschnur > knotenlosverbinder mit karabinerwirbel > stahlvorfach.
da ich oft mit spinnern unterwegs bin, spendiere ich meinen vorfächern noch einen mikrowirbel und wenn zur hand, am ende einen dreifachwirbel mit snap.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Hecht nur Stahl oder mit Fluorocarbon?*

Hauptschnur-Knotenlos-Wirbel-50 cm Stahl-Snap-Köder


----------



## Tommes63 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Hecht nur Stahl oder mit Fluorocarbon?*

Also ich hab fast immer Stahl/Titan als Vorfach, hier gibts überall Hechte.

Meine häufigste Montage: HS (Geflecht), Noknot, Wirbel, Stahl od. Titan, Karabiner, Köder.

Im Frühjahr mit UL, wenn viel Kleinfisch im Wasser, an Miniwobblern auch etwas 7x7 zwischen Köder und MonoHS.

Beim Angeln mit Oberflächenködern zwischen Kraut oder Seerosen hatte ich mal ein zwei Meter Mono/FC zwischen Stahl und Geflecht, wegen dem Abrieb, damit das nicht alles die Geflochtene aushalten muß. Bin aber wohl oder übel davon ab, meine Knoten sind einfach grottenschlecht.


----------



## Sei.. (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Hecht nur Stahl oder mit Fluorocarbon?*

Meine Variante ist ein 2m Fluocarbon oder Hardmono Vorfach, welchen direkt an die geflochtene Hauptschnur geknotet wird. An das Ende des Monovorfachs kommt dann ein 30-50cm Stahlvorfach. Habe damit besonders in klaren Gewässern und bei viel Struktur mit scheuernden Kanten ein besseres Gefühl.


----------



## Basshole (22. Oktober 2019)

Kann bei unseren klaren Gewässern keine Scheuchwirkung  erkennen die von Stahl ausgeht. Schalte aber trotzdem immer 1 bis 1,5 m Fluorocarbon vor, aber nur wegen der Abriebfestigkeit. Geflochtene Schnur ist bei Steinen und Muschelbänken ja recht schnell durch.


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Oktober 2019)

Mach ich auch so ! Wenn abriebsfestigkeit gefragt ist kommt so 1,5 Meter Fluorocarbon vor das Stahl/Titan Vorfach .
Ansonsten Noknot direkt mit der Geflochtenen und Dreifachwirbel mit Snap .

LG


----------



## Trollwut (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe ein Gewässer mit viel Hecht und eines mit Zander/Barsch und wenig Hecht.
Für letzteres hab ich immer ein Stück Fluoro als Vorfachmaterial direkt an die Geflochtene Hauptschnur gebunden. Wechsle ich das Gewässer häng ich schlicht ein fertig Stahlvorfach in den Snap am Fluoro ein.
Vor - oder Nachteile konnte ich nicht erkennen, außer die etwas höhere Abriebfestigkeit.


----------



## porbeagle (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich fisch nur Stahl für Hechte. Fluo auf Rapfen .


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Oktober 2019)

Hechte schnappen sich die Köder ohne zu Murren auch wenn das Stahlvorfach recht dick ist. Mono oder Flourcarbon benötigt es nicht mehr. Die Rute und der Angler übernimmt die Federung der Fluchten des Hechtes. Eine Scheuchwirkung gibt es recht selten.
Die heutigen Stahlvorfächer sind auch deutlich tragfähiger und unauffälliger als die Milimeterseile Mono/FC. Je nach Angelart nimmt man das flexible oder das etwas steifere.
Was den Abrieb betrifft, ein 50 cm Vorfach reicht.  

Was Trollwut schreibt ist eine gute alternative zum Wechseln. Ich bin da etwas fauler und habe direkt an der geflochtenen den Wirbel und hänge das das Stahlvorfach ran oder wenns ein absolut kein Hechtgewässer ist dann das FC.


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns am See (sehr klar, extremer Angeldruck) macht es ganz klar einen Unterschied ob man FC zwischen schaltet oder nicht. Letzte Woche war das Ergebnis z.b. 9-1

Und es zeichnet sich jedes mal ähnliches ab.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Oktober 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Bei uns am See (sehr klar, extremer Angeldruck) macht es ganz klar einen Unterschied ob man FC zwischen schaltet oder nicht. Letzte Woche war das Ergebnis z.b. 9-1
> 
> Und es zeichnet sich jedes mal ähnliches ab.



Hier ging es aber darum vor dem Stahlvorfach noch ein FC zu montieren. Wegen des Dehnungseffekts. Ansonsten habe ich meine eigene Meinung dazu was unauffälliger (beim Hechtangeln) ist.  0,80 mm-1mm FlourCarbon oder 7x7  Vorfach. Demnach glaube ich einfach nicht das so ein dickes FC fängiger ist. 
Aber die Diskussion führe ich hier nicht, das wäre  OT.


----------



## MikeHawk (28. Oktober 2019)

**Unterschied ob man FC zwischen schaltet oder nicht*
*
nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Oktober 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Bei uns am See (sehr klar, extremer Angeldruck) macht es ganz klar einen Unterschied ob man FC zwischen schaltet oder nicht. Letzte Woche war das Ergebnis z.b. 9-1
> 
> Und es zeichnet sich jedes mal ähnliches ab.



Glasklares Gewässer......mein Bootsbuddy fing erst einen 1,20m und eine Stunde später 1,26m! Gleicher Köder. Er Fluo , ich  hatte Stahl. Ich hatte hingegen keinen einzigen Biss!


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Glasklares Gewässer......mein Bootsbuddy fing erst einen 1,20m und eine Stunde später 1,26m! Gleicher Köder. Er Fluo , ich  hatte Stahl. Ich hatte hingegen keinen einzigen Biss!


Was alles aber auch gar nichts heissen kann


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich fische seit etwa 2 Jahren gar nicht mehr mit Stahl, nutze nur noch das Mono von Savage Gear(Regenerator) in 0,81mm.
Eine guter Kollege, der auch Guide in Ratzeburg ist, hat mich drauf gebracht. Er ist von Beruf Fischer, täglich auf dem Wasser und angelt auch privat täglich auf Räuber. In einem Jahr fängt er locker 300 Hechte und hat nach eigenen Aussagen durch durchgebissenens Mono in mehreren Jahren, insgesamt weniger als 5 Fische verloren. Daraufhin habe ich es auch probiert und bin begeistert davon und zwar aus folgenden Gründen: 

Thema Fischverlust:
Monoschnüre, Hardmono, FC stehen häufig in der Kritrik, dass sie nicht sicher seien!
Ich sage, dass ist richtig, einen nahezu absoluten Schutz gegen Durchbiss liefert nur Stahl/Titan...! 
ABER: Durchbiss ist nicht das einzige Risiko Hechte zu verlieren. Mir sind schon mehrfach Großhechte flöten gegangen, weil Titan/Stahl durchgeknallt ist, weil diese Materialien super anfällig sind für Schockbelastungen. Die Kopfschläge einer fetten Hechtmutti machen auch mit 15kg- Stahl kurzen Prozess. Bei diesen typischen Extrem- Stößen/Schlägen fällt die Bruchlast von 15kg Stahl auf einen geschätzten Wert von vielleicht 5- 6kg, wenn's blöd läuft. Auf diese Weise habe ich meine potentiell größten Hechtfänge im Drill verloren, meist 1-2 Meter vorm Kescher und das sowohl mit selbst gequetschtem als auch mit fertigen Vorfächern. So ein dickes Mono kann zwar durchgebissen werden, aber dafür muss der Hecht schon komplett übers Vorfach beißen und es auch noch blöd erwischen, was beim Kukö angeln weitgehend ausgeschlossen ist. Ich habe bislang jedenfalls keinen einzigen Hecht verloren und schätze das Verlustrisiko mittlerweile auch geringer ein, als bei Stahl.
Die dicken Monos sind nicht knickanfällig, sie haben Dehnung, Ausdauer, sind abriebfest und haben sich sicher nicht grundlos auch beim Hochseefischen auf andere zähnestarrende Räuber bewährt.
Sichtbarkeit:
Schwer zu sagen. Die Logik sagt, dass so ein Zaunpfahl aus Mono, wenn auch transparent, eigentlich nicht unauffälliger sein kann, wie ein deutlich dünneres Stahlvorfach. Meine Praxiserfahrung sagt: "Gefühlt, beißen sie auf Monomaterial schon etwas öfter an, als auf Stahl, keinesfalls schlechter"
Verarbeitbarkeit:
Vorfächer aus Mono basteln, geht mir persönlich leichter von der Hand und ich muss sie seltener wechseln als Stahl. So ein Monovorfach macht mind. 3 Hechte mit, ehe da überhaupt ein Abrieb zu erkennen ist. Bei einem Stahlvorfach habe ich nach dem dritten Hecht schon lange kein Vertrauen mehr, dass es auch noch einen vierten aushält.
Somit hat der Stahl für mich nur noch seine Daseinsberechtigung beim Ansitzangeln auf Räuber.


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...und hat nach eigenen Aussagen durch durchgebissenens Mono in mehreren Jahren, insgesamt weniger als 5 Fische verloren
> ...



Ehm, für mich sind das immernoch viel zuviele.
Wer nach dem ersten Abbiss immernoch mit dem Zeug fischt hat für mich nicht alle Latten am Zaun.

In Deiner weiteren Ausführung vergleichst Du Material von 0,8mm mit 15kg Stahl, ich finde der Vergleich hinkt und ein Stahlvorfach von über 40kg Tragkraft ist innerhalb eines Drills praktisch nicht zerstörbar; aktuell habe ich ein 150Lbs solid Titanvorfach an meiner Swimbaitrute montiert, das Ding ist ebenfalls absolut knickresistent, wobei auch nen 50kg Stahl seltenst innerhalb eines Angeltages getauscht werden muss.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2019)

Man könnte meinen, es sei Schonzeit...


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2019)

UND wenn einer hier meint Mono sei für Ihn das bessere sei und er nur ein paar Hechte verloren hat, sollte das für sich behalten. Besonders wenn jemand die Meinung hat, das mit Stahl weniger gefangen hat., denn das ist falsch! Bedenkt das hier im Netz genug unerfahrende Angler gibt die gleich auf den Zug springen und das Geil finden unsiocher auf Hecht zu fischen.


----------



## dreampike (30. Oktober 2019)

"Die Kopfschläge einer fetten Hechtmutti machen auch mit 15kg- Stahl kurzen Prozess" ???
Komisch, ich fange im Jahr auch 200 bis 300 Hechte ausschließlich auf Stahl (Flexonit 0,36 mit 11kg Tragkraft) und habe in den letzen 25 Jahren noch keinen einzigen durch Vorfachbruch verloren. Bei meinen jährlichen Irland-Trips stelle ich oft nach dem Urlaub fest, dass ich die ganze Woche mit einem einzigen Vorfach gefischt und täglich bis zu 20 Hechte damit gedrillt hatte. Wie soll denn bitte ein Stahlvorfach wie Flexonit 7x7 seine Tragkraft verlieren? Titan & Co. mag da anders sein, aber auf Flexonit ist 100% Verlass und selbst die größten Hechte können da nichts ausrichten. Wenn das Vorfach beschädigt oder stark verkringelt ist, dann tausche ich es aus, klar. Mir ist und bleibt FC zu unsicher, allenfalls dazwischenschalten wäre für mich denkbar. Aber meine Erfahrungen damit sind auch ziemlich eindeutig, nämlich kein Unterschied was Fängigkeit anbelangt.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Auf diese Weise habe ich meine potentiell größten Hechtfänge im Drill verloren, meist 1-2 Meter vorm Kescher und das sowohl mit selbst gequetschtem als auch mit fertigen Vorfächern.



Das spricht m.E. dann aber eher gegen die Verarbeitungsqualität als gegen das Material an sich. 

Hat sicher jeder so seine persönlichen Erfahrungen, aber ich denke mal, dass dreampike eher die Regel ist und du die Ausnahme.

Hechtsicher ist ein 80er Fluorocarbon jedenfalls nur bedingt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Oktober 2019)

Zitat von Sensitivfischer: ↑
Auf diese Weise habe ich meine potentiell größten Hechtfänge im Drill verloren, meist 1-2 Meter vorm Kescher und das sowohl mit selbst gequetschtem als auch mit fertigen Vorfächern.

In meinen Augen würde das mehr auf Anglerfehler als auf Materialfehler hindeuten, warum sollte das Material immer erst 1 bis 2 mtr vor dem Kescher seinen Geist aufgeben. Ich benutze jedenfalls nur Stahl und zwar in verstärkem Durchmesser und bisher ist keine Hechtmutti wegen Materialermüdung bzw. Bruch davongekommen.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> warum sollte das Material immer erst 1 bis 2 mtr vor dem Kescher seinen Geist aufgeben



Weil da die Kopfschläge an kurzer Schnur ne ganz andere Schockbelastung entwickeln?



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich benutze jedenfalls nur Stahl und zwar in verstärkem Durchmesser und bisher ist keine Hechtmutti wegen Materialermüdung bzw. Bruch davongekommen.



Damit dürftest Du zur Mehrheit gehören.


----------



## Papamopps (30. Oktober 2019)

Hab derzeit Wolfram Vorfächer dran. 
Kringeln auch...sind aber sehr flexibel.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Weil da die Kopfschläge an kurzer Schnur ne ganz andere Schockbelastung entwickeln?



Wenn ich mir die lieben Kollegen teilweise anschaue, die härteste Jerkrute ( meine 700 gr Tiefseerute ist weicher ),
die Schnur mit null Dehnung, dann ist in meinen Augen eindeutig der Angler daran schuld wenn 2 mtr. vor dem Kescher das Material bricht. wenn man bei so etwas dann Fluo vorspannt, dann in meinen Augen nur um einen klitzekleinen Puffer zu haben. Das ist normal, das eine große Hechtmama sich erst ranholen läßt, sie ist dann aber nicht ausgedrillt  und kurz vorm Kescher muß ich doch damit rechnen, das sie explodiert. Und wie Sensitivfischer schrieb, waren es seine potentiellen größten Hechtfänge, die er verloren hat. Es waren also große Hechte  und ich bin der Meinung, das dieser Verlust nicht dem Stahl an sich sondern der Kombination des Anglers geschuldet ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> das dieser Verlust nicht dem Stahl an sich sondern der Kombination des Anglers geschuldet ist.



Wäre eine dehnbare Schlagschnur, wie beim Feedern, eine Option?


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2019)

Beim annähern zum Landen des Fisches verändert sich der Winkel der Rute nach oben. Der Winkel wird also steiler, die Rute federt nicht mehr so als beim Drill. Kommt jetzt der Kopfstoß wirkt der härter als "draußen". Ungeübte Angler verlieren hier die meisten Fische. Das gilt hier ebenso wie beim Friedfischfischen. 

- weichere Ruten haben nun ihren Vorteil
- weicheres drillen kann hilfreich sein (auch die Rute lockerer halten)
- Bremse sanfter einstellen, kurz vor dem Landen... (wobei ich eh kein freund von angeknallten Bremsen bin)
- ein vorgeschaltetes FC kann etwas helfen

Ein Geheimrezept gibt es hier nicht. Vielmehr kann man intuitiv seien Erfahrung schnell ausspielen und (hoffentlich) das richtige machen.
Eine Grundregel gilt natürlich. Wenn ich ohnehin mit (zu) schwachem Material unterwegs bin wird schwerer. Ein angepasstes Angelgerät sollte immer zum Angeln benutzt werden.


----------



## MikeHawk (30. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wäre eine dehnbare Schlagschnur, wie beim Feedern, eine Option?



Genau darum geht es ja eig. in diesem Thread.....


FC* ZWISCHEN* Stahl und Hauptschnur!

Nicht FC *STATT* Stahl!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es ja eig. in diesem Thread.....
> 
> 
> FC* ZWISCHEN* Stahl und Hauptschnur!
> ...



Wird beim Raubfischangeln auch eine dreifache Rutenlänge an Mono/Fluo zwischengeschalten bei der Verwendung von Geflecht? Ich dachte immer, das sind recht *kurze Verbindungen* ( 100 Zentimeter), wegen bissfesterem Material (bringt ja sonst keine Dehnung)? Daher mein *Verweis aufs Feedern*, wo lange *Schlagschnüre* mit Dehnung für große Distanzen verwendet werden.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Hechtsicher ist ein 80er Fluorocarbon jedenfalls nur bedingt.



Eine völlig überflüssige Relativierung!

Wenn nur ein Hecht auf der Welt 80er FC durchbeißt, ist es eben *nicht* hechtsicher, anstatt nur bedingt! Ein grundsätzlicher Unterschied zum passenden "Metall"vorfach, was eben kein Hecht der Welt durchbeißt.

Völlig vergessen wird bei der "Schocktheorie", daß der Angler selbst einen nicht unerheblichen Puffer darstellt. Denn ganz gleich, wie fest ich die vielleicht knüppelharte Rute auch halte, mein Körper selbst federt soviel Energie ab, daß bei fehlerfreier Montage nichts bricht.


----------



## MikeHawk (30. Oktober 2019)

Das bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen. Ich bin von Anfangs 1m mittlerweile auf ~1,5 fache Rutenlänge gegangen.

Nach jedem Angeltag binde ich dann nur die Knoten neu, so das, dass Stück dann langsam schrumpft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe jedenfalls an straffen Ruten festgestellt, das eine Schlagschnur für die gewünschte Dehnung zumindest 6 Meter betragen muss und das Material es auch hergeben muss (keine Feederschnüre etc.). Ich wüsste nicht, welchen Puffer ein 1 Meter langes Stück Fluorocarbon vor dem Geflecht bringen soll.

Gehts beim Raubfischangeln um die Sichtigkeit? Dann würde das Stahlvorfach doch dieser Idee schon im Vorfeld den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen?


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Ich wüsste nicht, welchen Puffer ein 1 Meter langes Stück Fluorocarbon vor dem Geflecht bringen soll.
> 
> Gehts beim Raubfischangeln um die Sichtigkeit? Dann würde das Stahlvorfach doch dieser Idee schon im Vorfeld den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen?



Genau das sind die entscheidenden Punkte! 1 Meter FC in der Tragkraft der Hauptschnur dehnt kein Fisch unter Drillbedingungen und das mit der Sichtigkeit hat sowieso den Charakter einer Verschwörungstheorie... 

Köder am Vorfach, die aussehen wie geschmückte Weihnachtsbäume (und auch so klingen!) und dann auf die Sichtigkeit des Vorfachs größte Aufmerksamkeit legen - was für ein Quatsch!


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe es letzten selber wieder gesehen, Rute auf dem linken Oberschenkel abgestellt und mit der linke Hand gehalten, Spitze nach oben, rechte Arm mit dem Kescher am rumwirbeln und die tobende Mama vor den Füßen. Und dann erzählt mir nichts von Pufferwirkung. Das war das beste Beispiel für einen Lehrfilm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe es letzten selber wieder gesehen, Rute auf dem linken Oberschenkel abgestellt und mit der linke Hand gehalten, Spitze nach oben, rechte Arm mit dem Kescher am rumwirbeln und die tobende Mama vor den Füßen. Und dann erzählt mir nichts von Pufferwirkung. Das war das beste Beispiel für einen Lehrfilm.



Bei mir hat in den letzten Wochen nur der Mais in der Mikrowelle gepuffert!

Ich habe Früher wie Heute, immer Stahl an Geflecht über No-Knot beim Hechtangeln verwendet und das war recht passabel, bei großem Druck dann über die Bremse gearbeitet oder den Daumen an die Spule gelegt. Die kritische Phase ist für mich ohnehin der Moment, wenn der Fisch das erste Mal in Kescherreichweite ist. Ich lasse dem Raub/Friedfisch dann immer etwas Spielraum und bereite mich auf eine zweite Flucht vor, danach sind sie meist "Reif". Das schnelle Einsacken hat mir auf Wettkämpfen beispielsweise schon genug Punkte gekostet, ich nehme den Kescher also nur noch in die Hand, wenn ich die *vollständige* Kontrolle habe.

Wird beim Raubfischangeln nicht anders sein und da wirken bekanntlich noch größere Kräfte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Oktober 2019)

Dem letzten, der mir immer erzählte, dass er seine Hechte fast unter der Rutenspitze im Drill verliert, habe ich geraten, bei seinem  Drillverhalten auf eine semiparabolische Rute umzusteigen und seinen Besenstiel, auch wenn ein solcher noch so modern ist, wegzulegen. Seit dem er das tat, scheint es nun zu funktionieren.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn nur ein Hecht auf der Welt 80er FC durchbeißt, ist es eben *nicht* hechtsicher, anstatt nur bedingt! Ein grundsätzlicher Unterschied zum passenden "Metall"vorfach, was eben kein Hecht der Welt durchbeißt.



Nach deiner Theorie gibt es dann gar keine hechtsicheren Vorfächer, höchstens bissfeste.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es waren also große Hechte und ich bin der Meinung, das dieser Verlust nicht dem Stahl an sich sondern der Kombination des Anglers geschuldet ist.



Kann man schwer beurteilen ohne die näheren Umstände zu kennen. Wenn das allerdings mehrmals passiert ist, kommt man schon ins Grübeln.

An den grundsätzlichen Eigenschaften des Stahlvorfachs kann es m.E. kaum liegen, sonst müsste ja sowas auch bei anderen Angler häufiger mal passieren.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Oktober 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich fische seit etwa 2 Jahren gar nicht mehr mit Stahl, nutze nur noch das Mono von Savage Gear(Regenerator) in 0,81mm.
> Eine guter Kollege, der auch Guide in Ratzeburg ist, hat mich drauf gebracht. Er ist von Beruf Fischer, täglich auf dem Wasser und angelt auch privat täglich auf Räuber. In einem Jahr fängt er locker 300 Hechte und hat nach eigenen Aussagen durch durchgebissenens Mono in mehreren Jahren, insgesamt weniger als 5 Fische verloren. Daraufhin habe ich es auch probiert und bin begeistert davon




Das kommt aber auch wieder drauf an.
Ich habe in einem Gewässer einen geringen Hechtbestand (Auf geschätzt 100 andere Räuber kommt ein Hecht) und fische dort mit 0,41er Fluorocarbon.
Hin und wieder hab ich einen biss und schlag dann schon ins Leere an, weil der Hecht das Fluoro schon beim Biss zersäbelt. Und die dicke ist jetzt eher kein Pappenstil.
Hängt also wohl auch stark vom Gewässer ab.

Zum Thema Kopfstöße - Schockbelastung:
Hab letztes Jahr nen Waller über 30 Minuten auf nem 9,1kg Stahlvorfach gedrillt, die Drilldauer ist also signifikant. 
Die Burschen schlagen ein bisschen mehr als ein Hecht.
Vorfach hielt problemlos, Fisch wurde gelandet.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Nach deiner Theorie gibt es dann gar keine hechtsicheren Vorfächer, höchstens bissfeste....



Bißfest reicht völlig. Will ich Hechtsicherheit, bleibe ich dem Wasser fern.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,


Fruehling schrieb:


> Bißfest reicht völlig. Will ich Hechtsicherheit, bleibe ich dem Wasser fern.



Dem kann ich zustimmen. Wobei ich mit bissfest natürlich durchbeißsicher meine, nicht "al dente". 



> fängt er locker 300 Hechte und hat nach eigenen Aussagen durch durchgebissenens Mono in mehreren Jahren, insgesamt weniger als 5 Fische verloren.



Ist halt auch unterschiedliche individuelle Erfahrung.  

Erinnert mich an einen F&F-Artikel aus der analogen Zeit.  Dort schrieb der Autor dass er die Anzahl seiner Hechtbisse deutlich steigern konnte, seit er auf Vorfächer verzichte und seine Blinker/Spinner direkt an 0,25 Mono knote. Verloren habe er dadurch noch nie nen Fisch, weil die beim Spinnfischen ja immer vorne hingen.

War mir damals schon schleierhaft, wie ne renommierte Zeitschrift sowas abdrucken konnte. 

Zu meinem großen Erstaunen steht auch in der aktuellen Zeitschrift des LFV-Bayern, dass es auch die größten Hechte nicht schaffen würden, ein 60er - 80er FC-Vorfach zu knacken.

Und das bei den Jungfischertipps  zum Hechtangeln mit Naturköder !!!

Hat halt jeder seine eigene Wahrheit.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Ehm, für mich sind das immernoch viel zuviele.
> Wer nach dem ersten Abbiss immernoch mit dem Zeug fischt hat für mich nicht alle Latten am Zaun.
> 
> In Deiner weiteren Ausführung vergleichst Du Material von 0,8mm mit 15kg Stahl, ich finde der Vergleich hinkt....


 So ein vergleich(zumindest wie du es aufgefasst hast) war von mir nicht beabsichtigt.
Ich habe beide Materialien nur deshalb gegenüber gehalten, weil das meiner Meinung nach die jeweiligen Dimensionen sind, in denen sie von der Überzahl der Angler am Wasser benutzt werden.
Mono ab 0,8mm  deshalb, weil es ab dem Durchmesser als "safe" gilt und 15kg Stahlvorfach, weil das jene Dicke bei Stahl ist, die die meisten Angler montieren.
Und wenn man so angelt, dann verliert man mit Stahl öfter Fisch als mit dem genannten Mono(zumindest meine Erfahrung).


jkc schrieb:


> ....Stahlvorfach von über 40kg Tragkraft ist innerhalb eines Drills praktisch nicht zerstörbar; aktuell habe ich ein 150Lbs solid Titanvorfach an meiner Swimbaitrute montiert, das Ding ist ebenfalls absolut knickresistent, wobei auch nen 50kg Stahl seltenst innerhalb eines Angeltages getauscht werden muss.
> 
> Grüße JK


Das kann ich mir vorstellen, aber ich habe noch nie einen Raubfischangler gesehen, der so brutal fettes Metallvorfach verwendet. Guckst du in die meisten Angelshops sind 6kg, 9kg, 15kg die gängigen Stahlvarianten, in Ausnahmefällen 18kg und das ist schon nah an der Spinnstange.
50kg Stahlvorfach? 
Wo kaufst du ein? Im Baumarkt in der Eisenwarenabteilung? Da kannst ja gleich mit ner Parkuhr als Vorfach angeln.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zitat von Sensitivfischer: ↑
> Auf diese Weise habe ich meine potentiell größten Hechtfänge im Drill verloren, meist 1-2 Meter vorm Kescher und das sowohl mit selbst gequetschtem als auch mit fertigen Vorfächern.
> 
> In meinen Augen würde das mehr auf Anglerfehler als auf Materialfehler hindeuten, warum sollte das Material immer erst 1 bis 2 mtr vor dem Kescher seinen Geist aufgeben. Ich benutze jedenfalls nur Stahl und zwar in verstärkem Durchmesser und bisher ist keine Hechtmutti wegen Materialermüdung bzw. Bruch davongekommen.



Weil sie dann meist nochmal richtig Gas geben, explosionsartige Sprints; harte Kopfstöße, Sprünge aus dem Wasser in die nahezu gespannte Schnur; zwischen Angler und Fisch kaum noch Schnur die puffert.


----------



## Bilch (31. Oktober 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Weil sie dann meist nochmal richtig Gas geben, explosionsartige Sprints; harte Kopfstöße, Sprünge aus dem Wasser in die nahezu gespannte Schnur; zwischen Angler und Fisch kaum noch Schnur die puffert.


Genau darum meint @Hecht100+ wahrscheinlich, dass es ein Drillfehler sein könnte – eine zu fest gestellte Bremse z.B.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Genau darum meint @Hecht100+ wahrscheinlich, dass es ein Drillfehler sein könnte – eine zu fest gestellte Bremse z.B.



Ja, genau das waren meine Gedankengänge. Und hiermit oute ich mich mal, mein normales Stahlvorfach für Big Baits trägt 55 kg, das dünnere 35 kg und für die ganz teuren Köder hätte ich noch 80 kg im Schrank. Ich habe schon Stinger mit 15 kg gehabt, die hat der Fisch einfach so beim Anbiss gekappt, dass passiert mir nicht noch mal.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Mono ab 0,8mm  deshalb, weil es ab dem Durchmesser als "safe" gilt und 15kg Stahlvorfach, weil das jene Dicke bei Stahl ist, die die meisten Angler montieren.
> Und wenn man so angelt, dann verliert man mit Stahl öfter Fisch als mit dem genannten Mono(zumindest meine Erfahrung).





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...in Ausnahmefällen 18kg und das ist schon nah an der Spinnstange....



Sorry, aber entweder deine Erfahrung taugt nichts oder dein Angelgerätehändler.

Eine Frage noch: Wie bezeichnest Du Mono ab 0,8mm?


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wie bezeichnest Du Mono ab 0,8mm



LKW-Abschleppstange

Mein Stahlvorfach ist dünner und hält bestimmt


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Ehm, für mich sind das immernoch viel zuviele....


< 5 Fische in mehreren Jahren, bei jemandem der in einem Jahr mehr Fische angelt, als die meisten vermutlich in ihrem ganzen Leben. Was ist daran viel?

Ich bestreite ja nicht den Vorteil das Stahl 100% bissfest ist und Mono nicht, aber Ende zählt nur ob das Vorfach hält und da ist bissfest eben nicht alles.
Stahl ist jedenfalls in Sachen Elastizität, Bruchlast auf Schockbelastung unterlegen, da ist dann die Tatsache, dass der Hecht es nicht durchbeißen konnte am Ende auch kein Trost. Fischverlust bleibt Fischverlust, da nutzt es dann auch nach 'nem Abriss nichts, wenn ich sagen kann: "Ich hatte Stahl dran, er hat es abgerissen, aber nicht durchgebissen."
Also ganz ehrlich, ich hatte bis jetzt in meinem Anglerleben 4 Hechte, die die Metermarke geknackt hatten; das kann sich für einen Süddeutschen denke schon sehen lassen(soviel Wasser und Angelmöglichkeiten hat es hier nämlich nicht). Einen von mind. 1,10m+ habe ich durch einen Bruch des Stahlvorfachs verloren, einen weiteren von geschätzt knapp über einem Meter ebenfalls, sonst hätte ich jetzt 6 Großhechte feiern können. Der Große sprang nahe Kescher aus dem Wasser und knallte in die nahezu gespannte Schnur => batsch, Fisch weg, Vorfach knapp unter der Quetschhülse ab.(15Kg Flexonite)
Der zweite Hechte stand beim Keschern quer zu mir und peitschte 5- 6- mal mit Kopfstößen in die Schnur, Stahl im letzten Drittel jenseits des Hechtmauls durchgebrochen(9kg Stahl).
Sonst hatte ich an Stahlvorfach ehrlich nie was auszusetzen(Jahrzehnte nicht), aber bei so großen Fischen, dann 2 Verluste in wenigen Jahren, ließ mich zweifeln. 
Zwei meiner insgesamt 4 Meterfische habe ich seither mit dem 0,81mm Mono rausgeholt und ohne Verluste etliche Fische zwischen 65cm - 99cm.
Daher zählt für mich, wie überall im Leben, was hinten raus kommt/Endergebnis, bedeutet wenn ich mit Stahl mehr Fische verliere als mit Mono, fische ich Mono, mag man meine Meinung haben oder auch nicht. Ich sage nicht, dass es jeder so machen soll oder das andere nicht andere Erfahrungen machen oder machen dürfen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Sorry, aber entweder deine Erfahrung taugt nichts oder dein Angelgerätehändler.
> 
> Eine Frage noch: Wie bezeichnest Du Mono ab 0,8mm?



Definitiv als dick, trägt aber farblich und kontrasttechnisch nicht so auf, wie ein gleich dickes Stahltau.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Genau darum meint @Hecht100+ wahrscheinlich, dass es ein Drillfehler sein könnte – eine zu fest gestellte Bremse z.B.


Aufgrund der Masseträgheit, läuft keine Bremse der Welt so schnell an.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Masseträgheit, läuft keine Bremse der Welt so schnell an.



Freilaufrolle, kurz vor dem Kescher den Freilauf mit schwächerer Bremseneinstellung aktivieren, wenn dann der unverhoffte Endspurt kommt ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Technik nutzen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Freilaufrolle, kurz vor dem Kescher den Freilauf mit schwächerer Bremseneinstellung aktivieren, wenn dann der unverhoffte Endspurt kommt ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Technik nutzen.


Das ist richtig, aber wer geht schon mit der Freilaufrolle Spinnangeln.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich, Mitchell Avocet Gold Doppelgriff, geiles Teil


----------



## Bilch (31. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, genau das waren meine Gedankengänge. Und hiermit oute ich mich mal, mein normales Stahlvorfach für Big Baits trägt 55 kg, das dünnere 35 kg und für die ganz teuren Köder hätte ich noch 80 kg im Schrank. Ich habe schon Stinger mit 15 kg gehabt, die hat der Fisch einfach so beim Anbiss gekappt, dass passiert mir nicht noch mal.


Jetzt weiss ich warum Dein Benutzername Hecht100+ ist


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Masseträgheit, läuft keine Bremse der Welt so schnell an.



Mir ist keine Rollenbremse bekannt, die wegen ihrer Masseträgheit erst anlaufen muß, damit sie bremsen kann. 

Hierbei geht es nämlich ganz eindeutig nicht um Magnetbremsen der Multirollen!


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2019)

Hallo,



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> das kann sich für einen Süddeutschen denke schon sehen lassen



Nicht vergessen, dass Bayern auch zu Süddeutschland zählt! 



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> dann 2 Verluste in wenigen Jahren



Damit wären das aber in absoluten Zahlen trotzdem nicht mal die Hälfte von deinem Bekannten, der mit FC fischt.



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Sonst hatte ich an Stahlvorfach ehrlich nie was auszusetzen(Jahrzehnte nicht)



Ob das mit deinem Mono auch so bleibt, wird sich zeigen. Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls (und den Hechten) viel Glück damit.



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mono ab 0,8mm deshalb, weil es ab dem Durchmesser als "safe" gilt



Kommt drauf an, wen man fragt. Gibt viele renommierte Raubfischangler, die das anders sehen.  

Aber solange du keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht hast, wirst du wohl auch nichts ändern.
Durch das Geschreibsel hier lassen sich die wenigsten von ihrer Überzeugung abbringen.


----------



## jkc (1. November 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> So ein vergleich(zumindest wie du es aufgefasst hast) war von mir nicht beabsichtigt.
> Ich habe beide Materialien nur deshalb gegenüber gehalten, weil das meiner Meinung nach die jeweiligen Dimensionen sind, in denen sie von der Überzahl der Angler am Wasser benutzt werden.



Moin, weiter unter vergleichst Du doch aber wieder Stahl mit 9 und 15kg, mit Deinem 80er Mono.Du entscheidest da dann halt zu Gunsten des vermeintlich kleineren Übels, man kann aber auch nach einem sicheren Material suchen.





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...
> Das kann ich mir vorstellen, aber ich habe noch nie einen Raubfischangler gesehen, der so brutal fettes Metallvorfach verwendet. Guckst du in die meisten Angelshops sind 6kg, 9kg, 15kg die gängigen Stahlvarianten, in Ausnahmefällen 18kg und das ist schon nah an der Spinnstange.
> 50kg Stahlvorfach?
> Wo kaufst du ein? Im Baumarkt in der Eisenwarenabteilung? Da kannst ja gleich mit ner Parkuhr als Vorfach angeln.



Zugegeben kann man das nicht überall kaufen, insbesonder das Titanmaterial ist nicht wirklich gängig und ich kenne Weltweit bisher nur eine Quelle, wo ich allerdings bequem bestellen kann. "Normales" starkes Stahlvorfach gibts wahrscheinlich nicht im Laden um die Ecke, in Netz ist das aber nichts wonach man lange suchen müsste.
Aktuell habe ich 5 unterschiedliche Materialien mit Tragkräften von 40kg aufwärts hier, 7x7 von AFW und Tackle24, 1x7 mit und ohne Ummantelung und eben das solid Titan.

Was an 5 abgerissenen Hechten viel ist? Passiert sowas schwimmt nen Fisch mit abgerissenem Köder im Maul rum von dem niemand sagen kann ob er den jemals wieder los wird oder gef. das Maul / der Schlund zugenagelt ist und der Fisch elendig verrecken muss. Bzgl. solcher Geschichten ist für mich alles was Größer 0 ist zuviel.

Jetzt ist es ja nicht unüblich, dass mit Monovorfächern auf Hecht gefischt wird, Hauptargument dafür ist bei einigen die Knickresistenz, unterschiedliche Sichtbarkeit sei da egal; runtergebrochen wäre das dann Bequemlichkeit, Bzw Unlunst häufiger mal ein Vorfach zu knüpfen oder zu tauschen; kann ich mich nicht mit anfreunden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. November 2019)

@Sensitivfischer 
Ich hab in meinem Leben auch schon den einen oder anderen Hecht gefangen...
Meine Stahlvorfächer hatten nie mehr als 10-12kg Tragkraft und obwohl ich nahe am Totholz auch einem Meterhecht freiwillig keinen Zentimeter Schnur schenke, ist mir in meiner 30jährigen Angellaufbahn nicht ein einziges gebrochen!
Schnur gerissen, Haken oder Karabiner aufgebogen, Drillfehler, alles passiert, aber der Stahl hat immer gehalten.
(Und zu den real auftretenden Kräfte: Versuch mal 3kg mit Deiner Hechtrute anzuheben...)



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Masseträgheit, läuft keine Bremse der Welt so schnell an.


Wenn ich meine 6m Bolo im 60 Grad Winkel nach oben halte und am 14er Vorfach einen 10 pfündigen Karpfen, fast unter der Rutenspitze Richtung Kescher führen will und der doch noch mal Vollgas gibt, dann schnurrt meine Bremse wie ein Kätzchen.
Das Röllchen ist preislich nicht mal im oberen zweistelligen Drittel...

Scheint Dir unmöglich?

Dann verrate ich Dir jetzt einen Trick:
An den Rollen ist ein Rädchen dran.
Meistens oben, manchmal aber auch unten.
Wenn Du da dran drehst, kannst Du die Bremse einstellen!

Am Ende des Drills die Bremse auf zu machen (und dann mit dem Finger kontrollieren) gehört für mich zum kleinen Anglereinmaleins.
Und bei sprungfreudigen Fischen immer darauf vorbereitet sein, schnell die Rute runter nehmen zu können, kommt Lektion 2.
Im Aufbaukurs für Fortgeschrittene: Drill mit gesenkter Rute ums gar nicht erst zum Springen kommen zu lassen 
(...)

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft:
Im Drill kann immer etwas schief gehen.
Wenn der Fisch in die gespannte Schnur springt ist natürlich immer Mist.
Lässt sich manchmal aber nicht verhindern und dann hält das Material oder auch nicht.

Das schwächste Glied in der Kette sind dann aber eher Mono oder Karabiner.
Ein gutes Stahlvorfach muss das abkönnen!
Wenn nicht stimmt die Qualität nicht.

Zwei Kapitale so zu verlieren ist natürlich mehr als bitter und ich fühle da mir die mit, aber so ist Angeln...

Aber Stahl mit 10kg+ hat sich auf Hecht, auch in extremen Drillsitautionen, zigtausendfach bewiesen!
Rechtfertige Fluo/Mono wie Du willst, aber das Argument, daß Stahl den Belastungen nicht standhält ist lächerllich!


----------



## Andal (2. November 2019)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Dann verrate ich Dir jetzt einen Trick:
> An den Rollen ist ein Rädchen dran.
> Meistens oben, manchmal aber auch unten.
> Wenn Du da dran drehst, kannst Du die Bremse einstellen!


Bis zum Gehtnichtmehr zugedrehte Bremsen sieht man erstaunlich oft. Ich weiss nicht, wer oder was da unsere Kollegen reitet.


----------



## Deep Down (2. November 2019)

Also ich verarbeite hier auch ständig Stahlvorfächer über 25kg Tragkraft. Kann man froh sein, wenn man sowas mal im Laden findet.
Wenn man BigBaits wirft, dann muss das Vorfach was aushalten. Im Wurf treten die höchsten Kräfte auf. Die schwächeren Vorfächer kommen bei den ständigen Beschleunigungswerten früher an die Grenzen, insbesondere wenn es wegen eines Backlash zu nem Stopp kommt oder kam!

Fast zugedrehte Bremsen machen bei schwerem Material und Großfisch schon mächtig Sinn. Mit jeder Minute Drill/Flucht steigt die Gefahr des Aussteigens und man drillt den Fisch daher nicht aus, sondern versucht ihn möglichst sofort mit dem Kescher wegzulöffeln. Das klappt beim Großhecht überraschend oft, weil die erstmal folgen und erst am Boot hochkommen oder erst am Ufer unmittelbar vor einem anfangen loszutoben. Wer -am Besten mit dem eingespielten zweiten Mann- den Hecht in diesem Moment einsackt, hat schon gewonnen. Zu dem ist der Fisch nicht plattgedrillt und kann relativ fit zurück. Aber Achtung, man hat es in diesen Fällen  mit einem noch sehr vitalen Fisch zu tun.


----------



## Fruehling (3. November 2019)

Guter Beitrag!

Nur hierzu:



Deep Down schrieb:


> ...Wenn man BigBaits wirft, dann muss das Vorfach was aushalten. Im Wurf treten die höchsten Kräfte auf. Die schwächeren Vorfächer kommen bei den ständigen Beschleunigungswerten früher an die Grenzen, insbesondere wenn es wegen eines Backlash zu nem Stopp kommt oder kam!...



mag ich kurz was schreiben... 

Beschleunigungs- oder Bremskräfte wirken selbstverständlich gleich auf einen beliebigen Körper. Die Größe der sogenannten g-Kräfte ist bei angenommener, gleicher Geschwindigkeit direkt abhängig von der Zeit, in der ein Beschleunigen oder Abbremsen erfolgt.

Das bedeutet nichts anderes, als daß es die (abrupten) Vollbremsungen bei einem Backlash (in Form einer negativen Beschleunigung) und eben nicht die gleichmäßigen Beschleunigeungen beim Wurf sind, die das Material extrem belasten. Das bedeutet aber auch, daß Fisch im Drill schon irre schnell beschleunigen muß, damit überhaupt (relativ) hohe g-Kräfte auftreten können.

Prima ausrechnen läßt sich sowas u.a. hier: https://rechneronline.de/g-beschleunigung/


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2019)

Hallo,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das klappt beim Großhecht überraschend oft, weil die erstmal folgen und erst am Boot hochkommen oder erst am Ufer unmittelbar vor einem anfangen loszutoben. Wer -am Besten mit dem eingespielten zweiten Mann- den Hecht in diesem Moment einsackt, hat schon gewonnen



So haben wir das beim Musky-Fischen praktiziert. Schon erstaunlich, wie schnell man bei geeignetem Gerät, kompromisslosem Drill und entsprechenden großen Kescher (Frabill) auch sehr große Fische anlanden kann.

Da hatten wir übrigens auf Anraten der einheimischen Spezialisten FC dran, allerdings in 150lbs. Hauptsächlich wegen dem Einrollen ins Vorfach.
Und bei der Art und Größe von Ködern hat das für die Präsentation auch wenig Auswirkung. nen 15 GuFi braucht man damit wohl nicht anbieten.

Wenn man alleine vom bewachsenen Ufer mit "normalem" Hechtgerät angelt, liegt der Fall schon etwas anders.

Es gibt ja keinen "Pearl-Index"  zur Sicherheit von Vorfachmaterialien.

Der eine reißt seine Stahlvorfächer ab, dem anderen bricht das Titan oder wird das FC gekappt.

Ich würde jedenfalls auf sauber verarbeitetes Stahlvorfach setzen. 25 bis 30lbs gibt es in fast jedem Laden. Meterware in 50lbs aufwärts lässt sich im Netz auch leicht beschaffen.

Die Jungs, die bisher von ihren FC-Vorfächern überzeugt sind, werden das wohl erst nach eigener negativer Erfahrung überdenken.

Wenn sie Glück haben, kann das noch dauern oder ggf. ganz Ausbleiben.

Wünschen tu es ich jedenfalls weder Angler noch Hecht.


----------



## alexpp (3. November 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Bis zum Gehtnichtmehr zugedrehte Bremsen sieht man erstaunlich oft. Ich weiss nicht, wer oder was da unsere Kollegen reitet.


Ich sehe es auch kritisch, besonders oft wird es bei der Zanderangelei praktiziert. Ein großer Fisch muss bei mir immer etwas Schnur nehmen können, heißt nicht, dass der Drill dadurch deutlich länger dauert. Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten 1m+ Hecht mit knapp unter 1,2m an einer 8-35g Rute und 9kg 7x7 Stahlvorfach. Der Drill dauerte nicht länger als 2 Minuten, der Fisch konnte paar Mal Schnur nehmen. Rute war natürlich gut krumm, die dicke des Stahls wirkt bei solchen Monstern natürlich etwas unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2019)

Petri! 

9 kg Tragkraft bei 7x7 = 0,36 cm Durchschnitt; das ist nicht unterdimensioniert, denn
 bissfest ist es damit und reissen kann es auch nicht, denn 9kg auf die Waage bringst du im Drill nicht hin ...


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2019)

Hallo,



alexpp schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten 1m+ Hecht mit knapp unter 1,2m



Glückwunsch zum PB und Beileid, dass die Steigerung gleich so groß war. Da sind dir wohl einige PBs entgangen.



alexpp schrieb:


> die dicke des Stahls wirkt bei solchen Monstern natürlich etwas unterdimensioniert.



Das Setup muss passen. 9kg Stahl an ner 35g Rute mit entsprechender Schnurstärke und Ködergröße würde ich nicht als unterdimensioniert ansehen.  



alexpp schrieb:


> Der Drill dauerte nicht länger als 2 Minuten



Das hängt von verschiedenen Ursachen ab.

Wir hatten schon 1,20+ Hechte, die sich ohne nen Meter Schnur zu nehmen in den Kescher pumpen ließen. Allerdings auch bei kaltem Wasser.
Dafür hat mancher 90er Rabatz gemacht, als wäre er ein Großer. 



> Bis zum Gehtnichtmehr zugedrehte Bremsen sieht man erstaunlich oft.



Macht beim Anhieb auch Sinn, besonders auf längere Distanzen.  Im Drill sollte die Bremse m.E. dann schon so angepasst werden, dass der Fisch auch Schnur nehmen kann, wenn die Rute voll ausgelastet ist.


----------



## alexpp (3. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Macht beim Anhieb auch Sinn, besonders auf längere Distanzen.  Im Drill sollte die Bremse m.E. dann schon so angepasst werden, dass der Fisch auch Schnur nehmen kann, wenn die Rute voll ausgelastet ist.


Genau so gehe ich vor, auch bei Zandern. Nach dem Anhieb wird die Bremse schnell schwächer gestellt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2019)

Mit Gufi habe ich die Bremse ganz zu, denn so kommt der Anhieb auch sicher durch. Nach dem Anhieb wird die Bremse gelockert.


----------



## Bilch (3. November 2019)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer
> Ich hab in meinem Leben auch schon den einen oder anderen Hecht gefangen...
> Meine Stahlvorfächer hatten nie mehr als 10-12kg Tragkraft und obwohl ich nahe am Totholz auch einem Meterhecht freiwillig keinen Zentimeter Schnur schenke, ist mir in meiner 30jährigen Angellaufbahn nicht ein einziges gebrochen!
> Schnur gerissen, Haken oder Karabiner aufgebogen, Drillfehler, alles passiert, aber der Stahl hat immer gehalten.



Letztes Jahr, als ich noch fertige Stahlvorfächer benutzte, riss ich einige beim Hängerlösen. War nur ein Grund mehr, dass ich mir die Vorfächer jetzt selber klemme!


----------



## alexpp (3. November 2019)

Was mir beim Stahl positiv aufgefallen ist, hier wird meist tatsächlich gequetscht die Tragkraft erreicht, die angegeben ist. Kein Vergleich zum Geflecht.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. November 2019)

Meine Vorfächer bau ich auch schon immer selbst.
Die fertigen sind leider viel zu oft schlecht verarbeitet und sind nie wie man sie will (Länge, Karabiner,..)


Zum Thema Bremse:
Die ist bei mir auch erst Mal zu bis kurz vor´s Materialversagen, wenn es auf Hecht geht.
Um den Anschlag durchzubringen, oder mit der oben beschrieben Brechstangenmethode den Drill zu beenden, bevor er angefangen hat.

Wenn ich aber "normal" Drille locker ich die Bremse etwas und gegen Ende des Drills, wenn der Fisch in Keschernähe kommt, aber noch nicht klar ist, ob er sich schon geschlagen gibt, mach ich sie fast ganz auf und leg den Finger auf die Spule.
Der Haken könnte schon etwas locker sitzten, also brech ich da nix über´s Knie und er darf gern noch eine Runde drehen...

Mir ging es nur um die Aussage, das so eine Flucht keine Rollenbremse der Welt abfangen könnte...


Die 10kg Tragkraft beziehen sich natürlich auf die normalen Anforderungen beim Hechtfischen, bzw. im Drill.

Muss zugeben:
Mit einer halben Makrele am Haken zieh ich, mit 40er Mono und 12kg Stahl zwar noch gut durch, aber bei einem echten Gewaltwurf hätte ich deffinitiv auch kein gutes Gefühl mehr..

Beim Werfen von Großködern treten natürlich Belastungen auf die stärkeres Material erfordern, aber das hat die selbe Funktion wie die Schlagschnur beim Brandungsangeln: Für einen Ostseedorsch oder eine Scholle bräuchte man auch keine 60er Mono.


----------

